# selling a villa?



## percycat (May 27, 2012)

hi everybody ..could i please have any opinions on which websites work best when buying /selling a property? the property has been up for a while with an agency but we haven't had any interest, so we are considering changing agencys and am wondering, if you are buying, which are websites are your first port of call? ..or if you have sold, which websites have you had most interest from ..? we are just on the outskirts of albufeira if that makes a difference? 

any advice/experience would be really appreciated ..thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sent you a PM


----------



## percycat (May 27, 2012)

thanks canoeman, i will reply as soon as i get it


----------



## Vivcox (Jan 26, 2010)

percycat said:


> hi everybody ..could i please have any opinions on which websites work best when buying /selling a property? the property has been up for a while with an agency but we haven't had any interest, so we are considering changing agencys and am wondering, if you are buying, which are websites are your first port of call? ..or if you have sold, which websites have you had most interest from ..? we are just on the outskirts of albufeira if that makes a difference?
> 
> any advice/experience would be really appreciated ..thanks


Hi I have sold 3 properties over the last 16 years using French Property - Houses for sale in France by Green-Acres the site is great. the last property was on with 7 estate agents and we had no viewings but sold it through this web site.
Good luck


----------



## percycat (May 27, 2012)

thanks .. i will have a look at that site .. it sounds exclusively french though? lol.. thankyou will go and nose x


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Vivcox said:


> Hi I have sold 3 properties over the last 16 years using French Property - Houses for sale in France by Green-Acres the site is great. the last property was on with 7 estate agents and we had no viewings but sold it through this web site.
> Good luck


I don't know if it's because I'm using Safari but that site isn't even viewable let alone usable on my computer.:confused2:


----------



## percycat (May 27, 2012)

i can get it on my computer!! lol .. i had to nose about to get to portugal and i love the rates for an advert ..  many thanks xx


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

I got it straight away. I use IE9 and Google Chrome and it worked on both.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Rates are good but wonder if they have any statistics to back up usage, no problem getting site but never come across it before when searching for property.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

No problem viewing and on Safari too.


----------



## percycat (May 27, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Rates are good but wonder if they have any statistics to back up usage, no problem getting site but never come across it before when searching for property.


no i haven't heard of it either .. hopefully someone else may of? i am being a bit wary because all the websites promise lots of promises .. hence my market research!! lol ..but much appreciate all replies so far :clap2:


----------

